# Looking for Rem. 511 or 512



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to buy an older Remington for the grandson like I grew up hunting with. Looking for either a 511 or 512 Remington .22. Condition is not that critical I can refinish the stock and reblue it like I did mine 45 years ago. PM me if you have one you'd consider parting with. 
Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/BrowseItems2.aspx?Keywords=511&Cats=3022

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Dallan, trying to buy local if I can to avoid shipping and FFL fees.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I've seen a few in my passing in Vernal @ Jiffy pawn FYI. I snagged one myself. 
I have my dads 512 when he was a boy in Panguitch. I'll never let it go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

